
Turkey's magical hangover cure - diminish
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20181218-turkeys-magical-hangover-cure
======
grenoire
It's effectively a tastier version of the ORS
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oral_rehydration_therapy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oral_rehydration_therapy)),
although I've started adding a little bit of salt to my daily water intake to
counteract the effects of the Dutch working culture (or what comes after 5
PM...)

------
yostrovs
This is Russia's hangover cure, and considering that Russians clearly know
more about the topic, perhaps the discovered of the cure was Russian too.

------
dnos
In my experience, it’s not “magical” and isn’t noticeably different than
chugging Gatorade, but I like it because it’s a more natural way to get
rehydrated.

Some athletes use pickle juice for cramps as well.

Another benefit, if you use naturally fermented pickles at least, is the
beneficial gut bacteria you get. Probably helpful after a night of destroying
your innards from shots of tequila or the like...

------
syntaxing
Never tried pickle juice but I know a lot of people suggest it. I like the
good old American cure of Pedialyte (or any ORS equivalent).

------
JoeAltmaier
Bicyclists know this. A pickle-juice stop is a very common sight on our Iowan
week-long state ride (RAGBRAI)

